# Frendly poll



## makeme (Feb 24, 2012)

I am not new here but have not been here in a good while.  I have a question and would like some input, so please indulge me and be as honest as you can.

If you live close to a store and they have something you want or need but you could also get it off the internet and it may be a bit cheaper, say in most cases no sales tax with maybe no shipping but its going to be ordered from someone out of your state and may even be coming through foreigner channels by way of drop shipping, which you may or not know, would you?

A.  Order it through the internet and save a few bucks and deal with customer service long distance, if things go south on you?

B.  Buy local and pay a bit more, knowing the money will be supporting your local community and take it home today, knowing you can deal face to face with a local?

C.  Go look at it in a local shop decide if you like it, then order it off the internet to save a buck or two and take your chances?

I order plenty from the internet and other than being a little disappointed in the product or taking longer than I expected I have had good luck.  I do wish I could at least look things over before I purchase and if it was available I probable would buy it on the spot. 

In light of the economy and all the talk about bringing jobs back to the USA creating jobs I wonder if people have changed their shopping habits.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post and by the way I am not just talking about bbq related items but anything you may want or need.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 24, 2012)

im from a small town so if i can pick something up in town I will

(unless there is a* BIG *saving from ordering over the internet.)


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2012)

You forgot option D-- Buy it local because I want it now not wait for it to get here


----------



## eman (Feb 24, 2012)

Option D always buy local if possible


----------



## bigboyd (Feb 24, 2012)

I live in a town of 1000 population, (1 small grocery store)  30 miles from any decent stores, town of 100.,000  population. I try to buy local when i can, but many times, I am very busy running the bar and can not drive that far. I would say that I get about 35% of the stuff I purchace online.


----------



## makeme (Feb 24, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> You forgot option D-- Buy it local because I want it now not wait for it to get here


See B.
 

B.  Buy local and pay a bit more, knowing the money will be supporting your local community and take it home today, knowing you can deal face to face with a local?


----------



## makeme (Feb 24, 2012)

bigboyd said:


> I live in a town of 1000 population, (1 small grocery store)  30 miles from any decent stores, town of 100.,000  population. I try to buy local when i can, but many times, I am very busy running the bar and can not drive that far. I would say that I get about 35% of the stuff I purchase on line.


I have about the same situation but a town of 1000,000 is a lot further, 150 miles.  I just bought a 4.00oz bottle of honing oil for 4.25, shipping was 6.15.  I thought it was on an order from Amazon with free shipping because I ordered other stuff but this came from an outside store not connected with other things I bought that had free shipping, needless to say I was a bit upset.  I realize there is a lot of items I have bought that are not available in my area so its almost a must do situation.  I will buy it if it is in my hands and only a little difference, everything else considered .


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 25, 2012)

If it's a ma & pa type place then I always go local because you can get to know them and them you. Plus they most likely will let you try whatever you are looking at in the back before you buy it. If it's just some big chain down the road then do whatever saves you time and money and is more convenient for you. If $2 will make a huge difference in your life than save it and do what it takes.

Oh, the other option, if you are looking for opinions on something to do with food and you're not in a hurry, make a post hear and you'll get more opinions than you probably wanted! but good ones.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 25, 2012)

Makeme said:


> I have about the same situation but a town of 1000,000 is a lot further, 150 miles.  I just bought a 4.00oz bottle of honing oil for 4.25, shipping was 6.15.  I thought it was on an order from Amazon with free shipping because I ordered other stuff but this came from an outside store not connected with other things I bought that had free shipping, needless to say I was a bit upset.  I realize there is a lot of items I have bought that are not available in my area so its almost a must do situation.  I will buy it if it is in my hands and only a little difference, everything else considered .


Makeme, take a look at your Honing oil...Most of the Pro's I have dealt with use Mineral Oil...Couple of dollars a bottle in the Laxative Isle at the local megamart...I have a 14" Tri-Stone that I have had for 15 years, well my Cheffie daughter has it at the CIA, but Mineral Oil is all I have ever used...

To the Original Post...Personally, I will try to by local when ever possible but for a $20 plus dollar savings I will buy on line...When I purchased for the various restaurants I worked, I would not dog a purveyor who provided good service for anything less than 50 cents a pound...Having a Sales Guy hand deliver 2 cases of Wings after the Superbowl Kick-Off is Priceless!...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 25, 2012)

Do what's best for you, not what you think may be best for someone else.

I did the buy local thing, only to find that when it was time for most of those business owners to respond in like....they went and did business over the internet and the like because it was cheaper.

One example.....a local hardware/lumber yard where I had done literally thousands of dollars in business over several years went with an out of area fencing company, rather than ours, to replace and expand the fencing at their business after a fire. Needless to say I don't step foot in the place anymore...and that's just one example

And so it goes!!!!!

Now I buy as cheap as I can, with a few exceptions.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 25, 2012)

I needed a usb cord for my camera...... radio shack 29.99, Walmart 18.00, Amazon 1.69 ....... works great.... What is local anymore..... There all gone cause of the big chain stores...well around here they are

Joe


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 25, 2012)

B. Whenever possible, I try to keep my money local. But with an example like Boykjo's I'll go elsewhere.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 25, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> You forgot option D-- Buy it local because I want it now not wait for it to get here




Mostly ditto for me.  To quote Violet (Willy Wonka): "I want it NOWWWWWWWW!"  But I also want to support my fellow local business owners as much as possible.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2012)

B & D, but we live in a small town and a lot of times stuff is just not available locally.


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 25, 2012)

Small Town,, WalMart ran all the "Mom&Pop" store out of business. The stores that did survive buy as cheap stuff as the can to compete. I have to drive a hour away just to find Choice grade meat, everything at my local stores is Select.  Our Hardware store closes at 1PM on Saturday and is not open on Sunday,,, Small towns are quite , but have severe drawbacks.

 I am not a big Internet shopper, I am a "hands on" kinda guy. I even put down books that have plastic wrap on them that keep me from looking thru the pages. I try and find the best deals that help support ME. In these times , living on a limited income, raising my grand kid, when I should be done , I look to save money anyway I can..  And I do WITHOUT on a whole lot of things.... I have not had any type of vacation in 15 years..  And its only getting tougher....


----------



## billdawg (Feb 25, 2012)

If I can get it locally, I usually do. I like to support the local businesses. I only order online when It is MUCH cheaper or cant find the product locally.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 25, 2012)

Funny no one has mentioned giving the local guy an opportunity to meet you part way on price. I have gone to my local guy and said your price is $15 and I can get it on the internet or from Home Depot for $10 can you meet me part way and they always have


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2012)

Buying made in USA is first.... locally second.... then come the  price comparison..... and quality..... I weigh all options and then look at the check book..... I try to never by "made in China"...


----------



## makeme (Feb 25, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Makeme, take a look at your Honing oil...Most of the Pro's I have dealt with use Mineral Oil...Couple of dollars a bottle in the Laxative Isle at the local megamart...I have a 14" Tri-Stone that I have had for 15 years, well my Cheffie daughter has it at the CIA, but Mineral Oil is all I have ever used...
> 
> To the Original Post...Personally, I will try to by local when ever possible but for a $20 plus dollar savings I will buy on line...When I purchased for the various restaurants I worked, I would not dog a purveyor who provided good service for anything less than 50 cents a pound...Having a Sales Guy hand deliver 2 cases of Wings after the Superbowl Kick-Off is Priceless!...JJ
> 
> Thanks I am new to knife sharpening but did think about the mineral oil, sad things is I always have some on hand for my cutting boards.  I did not know if honing oil has some special properties that made it a better choice, guess not.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to our global economy!  We have been in the doldrums of economic woe since 09/11/2001 and everyone, from consumers to businesses, non-profit groups, even government, has been looking to spend less and either profit more or to simply survive and many do, but more and more don't.

But, it is still ultimately about value.  The bottom line is not price or profit but value, and today, however you can find that 'best value' is the paramount goal.  only good value ultimately leads to increased sales and profits and economic stability, the biggest bang for your buck with all things considered.  And, value is defined on three terms:  need, want, afford.  It's like a three legged stool.  It will only stand up if all three are there; just one or two and it will fall down.  You may need it, want it, but can't afford it.  You may need it, can afford it, but don't want it.  You don't need it, but want it and can afford it.  All three scenarios will result in either not getting it or returning or discarding it; the value is not there.  Whatever your priorities are, you have to look at all options and put it to the test; do you need it, want it and can afford it?  If all three are yes, then you understand the value and will keep it.


----------



## makeme (Feb 25, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Funny no one has mentioned giving the local guy an opportunity to meet you part way on price. I have gone to my local guy and said your price is $15 and I can get it on the internet or from Home Depot for $10 can you meet me part way and they always have


Funny you should mention dealing, I use to be able to do this at Walmart but when I ask the floor clerks I would usually get a vacant look of shock with a reply of no or no way.  That is when I ask for the manager and if they refused me a deal I would drive to he next Walmart and usually get a better deal, that's not happening much these days because they have you over a barrel I think.


----------



## makeme (Feb 25, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Do what's best for you, not what you think may be best for someone else.
> I did the buy local thing, only to find that when it was time for most of those business owners to respond in like....they went and did business over the internet and the like because it was cheaper.
> One example.....a local hardware/lumber yard where I had done literally thousands of dollars in business over several years went with an out of area fencing company, rather than ours, to replace and expand the fencing at their business after a fire. Needless to say I don't step foot in the place anymore...and that's just one example
> And so it goes!!!!!
> Now I buy as cheap as I can, with a few exceptions.


----------



## becky3086 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok, I'll be the bad guy and say I buy a lot of stuff online. Almost all of it isn't available in town. Wal-mart is not exactly for people who want to be self sufficient. We don't really have local shops that sell anything. Thomson is made up of fast food restaurants, supermarkets, and car dealerships (less of them now, of course). So I buy online. It really doesn't have to do with price unless the item is a whole lot cheaper online. A lot of my stuff I buy at the thrift store too (is that local?). Even when we stop at a vegetable stand here we aren't quite sure it is local.


----------



## telman2 (Feb 26, 2012)

I try to buy locally but a lot of the stores are offering cheaper merchandise. I'm not a fan of cheap stuff, over the years I've learned that in the long run it's actually cheaper to buy the more expensive quality item so I find myself buying more and more online.


----------



## smokinn00blet (Feb 26, 2012)

Im gonna try to make this no so confusing.  It really depends on what im buying depends on where i buy it from, or pay or ones service.  If we are talking food, being in the army and anyone who has had any part or been on any military post knows the commissary has a good selection of quality meat cuts, and they are priced fairly decent and most of the time cheaper than alot of other places.  Now merchandise is a different story.  Being in a military town *EVERYTHING IS OVER PRICED* and even worse, the smaller shop,stores and places are even more over priced.

With that said if its guns/cars/parts online shopping or face to face willing and dealing.  If its something small and stupid that i dont need right this moment its on line shopping.  If its something that needs to be gotten right now its where ever i can find and get it the quickest.

Just a little side story that this thread reminds of.

There is a guy that does welding on the side out of his building behind his home.  I called him up on a sunday afternoon because i needed a quick and what ending up being a cheap fix.  He ended up going outta his way for a simple $10 weld so i drop him 20 total for doing it because he didnt have to.  Now if i would have taken it to any other shop that would have easily been 30 or more just to weld a shift peg back to the shifter arm for my motorcycle.

My apologies for ranting, but this is my experiance on the matter


----------



## growler46901 (Mar 24, 2012)

I pick B. I always support the local merchant when possible. They cant afford to keep a large inventory and offer the selection that you can find on the internet. But, they usually bend over backward to get what you want and offer great service after the sale. They usually try to match or at least compete with advertised prices. The benefit of no sales tax from internet sales is about to come to an end.(at least in Indiana anyway).

                          Growler


----------



## gbduke (Mar 24, 2012)

in my opinion i would pay a little more locally and get a bond going with your area dealer,not only are you supporting your community but you build a realionship with your local vendor.all in all its up you what you feel is good.i have made friends with local meat market people and they let me know when things iuse are going on sale so in my opinion it pays off to buy local.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 24, 2012)

I know what many items cost and what they sell for at retail; most primary items have very low margins of profit but most accessory items have a very large margin of profit.  The biggest determination is knowing what and how to use it.  You can order and receive 12 different items that are not the right thing, all lower cost than the one item in a local store that is the right one but marked up a lot higher.  If you'd shopped locally, paid the long price once but got exactly what you needed, wanted and still could afford, it is probably a better deal.  However, if its an accessory item that is half price or less on the net vs. in-store and the specs are the same and you don't need it right this minute, it's probably a better deal, even with shipping, to purchase it on line.  My son bought an 82" Mitsubishi 3D tv on line, didn't even hesitate, it works like a charm, saved $1,000 buying it on a 24 hr sale.   Me, I'd miss the sale first off, procrastinate too long even if I didn't miss it,  wouldn't order the right blend of features and have to return it, and end up going to a brick and mortar and getting what I'd want thru a salesman and help him make a $250 commission on the long buck I'd have to pay, lol!


----------



## makeme (Mar 25, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> I know what many items cost and what they sell for at retail; most primary items have very low margins of profit but most accessory items have a very large margin of profit.  The biggest determination is knowing what and how to use it.  You can order and receive 12 different items that are not the right thing, all lower cost than the one item in a local store that is the right one but marked up a lot higher.  If you'd shopped locally, paid the long price once but got exactly what you needed, wanted and still could afford, it is probably a better deal.  However, if its an accessory item that is half price or less on the net vs. in-store and the specs are the same and you don't need it right this minute, it's probably a better deal, even with shipping, to purchase it on line.  My son bought an 82" Mitsubishi 3D tv on line, didn't even hesitate, it works like a charm, saved $1,000 buying it on a 24 hr sale.   Me, I'd miss the sale first off, procrastinate too long even if I didn't miss it,  wouldn't order the right blend of features and have to return it, and end up going to a brick and mortar and getting what I'd want thru a salesman and help him make a $250 commission on the long buck I'd have to pay, lol!


Well I am getting an education on this buy low and sell high routine.   I am wading through it one salesman at a time.  Had a knife salesman tell me his company will only deal with me when I have gotten a few high end products in my store, then he may talk to me.  I emailed him back to explain I already had other high end items lined up and willing to deal with me, I was just giving him a chance to get a foot hold in my market area which he does not have at this time. I then told him I guess we wont be doing business anytime soon and thanked him for his time.  What I wanted to say was, don't let the door hit you in the ass on your way out.  So far out of the dozens of reps I have talked to this is the only rejection I have encountered everyone else has been great to deal with,

It makes me think about what his customer care/service relationship is like and do I really want my customers as well as myself to have to deal with this. 

I buy on line quite a bit but I mostly use the net for researching something I want to buy and if someone local has it for not much difference I will buy local, otherwise I may buy it online.  Having said that, somethings I just got to see and touch before I buy.  I bought a 42in Vizo about 4 or 5 years ago on line for much cheaper than I could get it locally because it was refurbished and it was the only way I could afford it at the time now it is still a lot better than a lot of flat screens selling today.


----------



## moikel (Mar 25, 2012)

This is interesting for me because I  am way down here on a big island in the South Pacific thats part of the global economy but not that many people not that big a market.I think there is 25 million here now.I  live in the biggest most expensive city in the country & in world terms a very expensive city. We have a strong dollar over par with the USA. So what do I  think?

I will buy Australian & local if at all possible. Shipping costs hurt for internet buys. I will buy in my suburb first lived here for 26 years got to know people. The big 2 have done their best to squeeze the little guys in food retail here. Example leg of lamb $8 a kg big guy $12 at little guys but once your in the big store do you buy their cold stored stale fruit & veg,not me but I  have the time.

I  cant believe how cheap the meat is in USA from what I  see . Clothes same. Dont start me on how cheap your MES's are compared to here.BUT my mate bought a boat over the net from South Carolina shipped it here & still came out 25% easy in front. I am talking inshore centre console 20 foot boat.


----------



## scrappynadds (Mar 25, 2012)

Put me in the option D catergory. You did save "free shipping" that is never the case you will alway pay shipping its just hidden in the price somewhere........


----------



## alelover (Mar 25, 2012)

I tend to seek value and not so much price. I try to by American as much as possible but some things just aren't made here anymore. I will go online if I can't find it locally.


----------



## makeme (Mar 25, 2012)

Scrappynadds said:


> Put me in the option D catergory. You did save "free shipping" that is never the case you will alway pay shipping its just hidden in the price somewhere........




I am finding many suppliers are insisting to the point I have to sign contracts not to sell under the msrp and some will not let there product be sold on line unless you have a brick and mortar, with that product in your store and no drop shipping allowed on many products.  If web sites are selling with free shipping they may be buying in large lots allowing them to pay less and make more so the shipping can be absorbed or less profit but enough to allow them to do this.  Mfg that hold to this even want you to tell them if you discover someone under selling the msrp.

I worry about web sales taking  business from me and I guess that is going to happen because you can save with free shipping and many times no tax but it seems some major changes are coming that will make the playing field more level.


----------



## rubbin butts (Mar 25, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Buying made in USA is first.... locally second.... then come the  price comparison..... and quality..... I weigh all options and then look at the check book..... I try to never by "made in China"...


X2, but meat products are local farms only. Sometimes buy it alive on the hoof, feed it out for 90 days and have it butchered. Otherwise purchase from local market which sells local raise meats only.


----------



## roller (Mar 25, 2012)

I try to buy local as much as possible but somethings you just can`t get local...


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 26, 2012)

I try to buy everything local! We don't have a lot of options here at the beach unless you want to eat or drink!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 27, 2012)

If it means I can build a relationship with a local merchant, I buy local all day long. otherwise I go for the cheapest price I can find.


----------



## larrym (Mar 27, 2012)

About the only thing I buy online is Christmas presents which I can do a couple of months in advance.  I do order through Omaha steaks for my mom in Maine, they have great already prepared items but again, it is a couple of months in advance.  I do not plan menus that far in advance so easier for me to buy what I need , when I need it,, locally.


----------

